# My dog, cats, and ball python



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

So along with the 8 billion fish we also have a couple cats, a dog, and a python. The cats are a black Maine **** (Lotus) and a Siamese (Gixxer), the dog is a Min Pin (Ruckus). My ball python goes unnamed but eventually I'm sure he'll coin somethin. Anyways, here they are.

Lotus (he turns gray while he's growing back after we shave him for the summer lol)





















Gixxer




















Ruckus




















Python


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Very Cute pets, love the snake!


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Just picked up another one... This one def a little more exotic and on the pricey side.

May I introduce my new green tree python. And also, wifeys new citrus sandfire bearded dragon.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

False advertising, the python isn't green it is yellow! 

But beautiful reptiles, your wife's herp looks fabulous.


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Lol hopefully it'll get there sooner than later. I dig the yellow juvie colors but I can't wait for it to look like one of these two... If it get's the blue I will be very pleased. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

The beardies colors are throwing me off.. Did she get the lineage certificate? Should show more yellow and or red by now...unless a normal maybe ..Clear nails or black? 

Not downing her dragon!! Looks very healthy and like color should saturate very well by age 1! Make sure to use reptisun 10.0(T5 to T8), arcadia 12%, or a MVB for UVA UVB nothing else .. well a well as a basking bulb ! 

Lovely reptiles..


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah it's legit, sold from Scales N Tails in Lakewood, CO. They've got quite a few different combo beardies right now... The picture may be a bit misleading though, this thing is TINY. I'm talkin like < 4". Woulda never previously purchased one under 6 inches, but wifey had to have one of these. It's got hard red down the back spots and down the side stripes already, but not showing that great in a cell phone shot with no flash. I'll work on more next time I have the real cam out or hit him with the flash up close while she's in Cali this weekend and i'm feeding him.

Already runnin zoo med dual domes and that reptisun in the other ballast. Not our first go with reps she just hates snakes so until my snakes were allowed in there was a no reptile clause lol. Let's just say here come the pythons.


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Oh, and u can't even really see the nails all that well at this point... When I say tiny, I mean like the size of my pinky.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

you can see the nails from birth or week 1 at latest.. I tried to zoom in and looks like normal? And oh yes had not clue only 4 inches! Yes that sound tight for that morph as a normal at that size.. I want another as a baby!
If you want that pretty thing to be really healthy dragon I have all the peeps for supplies as my friends an can link you.. Silk, phoenix and hornworms will make that pretty thing so happy.. and healthy along with dubia roaches. .

whats running in the dual dome? I really can't wait to see this babies progression.. I always adore a well bred dragon .. I bet it'll be a great dragon.. 

You can sex it yourself.. Hold a light to the tail and bend carefully looking at the other side . Two vertical bumps above the vent mean male and female will have a lateral bump



I'm so used to tiny ..my growth stunted frilled dragon gives cuddles by wrapping around my finger....little sweetie! ... but if you need feeders or looking for higher quality supplements just ask me..


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Luckily aquaria and reptile hobbies thrive where we live so the supply is pretty good. That's awesome that u got the hook up though and I def hit u up if the supply ever falls off here.

I'll have to ask her what wattage she put into the domes, ones a day bask and ones a red but I think she bumped up the day bask a little to keep him warmer while he's a juvie. 

I didn't know u were into reps too when we talked in the chat back in the day, maybe I can snag a little footage of some of the baby beardies next time I make rounds to the rep shops. I forget what all they had at the spot we got him but they had hypo and tiger for sure. Then the place where my green tree python is from also had a couple diff ones. I been tellin wifey she should pair up with another small one and try to cross it again when they get big enough so it'd be Sand-fire x CitrusHet x _____

Those frilled dragons are bad ass. They had some big ones at the store when I bought the GTP that were super tight but none of them would open up for me.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah.. I guess I never assume fish people are possibly reptile people too lol.. It's a really small amount that are oddly enough. 
I wish I snapped a pic of the most absurdly saturated day glow fluorescent orange dragon I'd ever seen when at the exotics vet a couple weeks ago . I was so amazed I forgot to even ask the morphs crossed that made that beautiful creature . Was a hypo citrus tiger mixed with something amazing id imagine. 

The red bulbs cause eye problems .. She doesn't need to use that one . It's stress inducing from the studies I've read too . 

Oh I love my frilled dragons but don't ever really expect them to take to you at first unless they were handled constantly and highly socialized before you met them. They're hard to handle at first till you get used to their crazy ways lol.. They bond very closely to their owners but it's one of those earned things not just automatically given . I kinda like that .. Unfortunately my female chose my son to bond the closest to but my male adores me. Both much easier to handle then the first couple months . Interestingly my dog has decided she trusts my female who is 10x bigger but is the tiny boy is terrifying to her lol. It's funny to watch a pitbul turn to stone at the site of a 70gram little reptile lol . (30-35grams at the end of March ! His health battle has finally turned around and is gaining weight for the first time since I or his previous owner had him! Thank god for modern meds and great vets ) 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

I remember hearing something about that in the past but could never find anything conclusive on it. Personally I wouldn't even run night lights, I don't have any on my python tanks just heat pads. When I did I ran black light not red but snakes eyes are different than the beardies so it wouldn't effect them anyway.

That's pretty cool. Hopefully I can eventually get her into somethin a little bigger and more rare but she just loves beardies personality. If it were up to me we'd be bringin home a black throat monitor tomorrow lol. That's cool yall have got a good local scene out there too. A lot of people I talk to online are stuck with trash.


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Talked to my breeder buddy today and he was sayin the red light should be fine. Said people will run those red lights for heat along side the UVB light during the day time which is incorrect and can cause that photo kerato conjunctivitis. He also said the coil UVB bulbs have escalated eye issues but as long as u run a white basking bulb with your UVB (assuming it's not a coil) in the day and keep the red one to night use it shouldn't cause any eye problems.


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm still gonna tell her to drop the night light all together though... Tank stays well warm enough through out the night and if it didn't she can slap a pad on there for 18 bucks.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

No need for pad plus beardies can't sense hear in their belly area and can burn themselves without knowing it. A CHE is the only thing good for night use if really needed . I have temp probes and a couple IR heat sensor guns and the temp never drops at night to an unsafe level .. But I don't know where you live and how you keep your house . Yes I assumed you were using during day .. Inconclusive studies on wether it interrupts their sleep patterns . So I wouldn't worry . 

Ahh monitors ! I soooo want an argus monitor one day .. One day ;-)

A person I know was trying hydro therapy on hers to strengthen his legs .. She rescued him.. Well lazy bum decided pools are for chillin! Lol . She said I could use her pics. Well loved argus . Silly thing 


















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah I only use pads on the rear glass of tanks, lots of stuff susceptible to belly burns.

That thing is awesome! Lol just loungin in the pool.

The little citrus sandfire is comin along and startin to get that orange... We're probably gonna try to breed it with a red tiger or a red leatherback to keep it darkened down if this one get's light.
The GTP's had a shed now too. Things are goin well.


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wifey's been breakin down more and more with the reps so I'm already looking at a lizard for myself lol. There's TONS of stuff in town right now to choose from so I'm kinda tryin to make up my mind if I want something that'll get massive or something more manageable until we buy a house. 

Small stuff I've looked at are armadillo lizards, red fire skinks, northern blue tongue skinks, moroccan and ornate uromastyx, frilled dragons, green ameiva, emperor flat rock lizards, clown and butterfly agama, just about every gecko known to man, and a few others i'm sure i'm forgetting... I'm leaning towards the blue tongue skinks in this group.

Big stuff I've looked at are nile monitors, asian water monitors, roughneck monitors, black throat monitors, argus monitors, mangrove monitors, columbian tegu, argentine tegu, and also a few others i'm probably forgetting. Outta this group i'd really like to pick up an argentine monitor, which will happen regardless if it doesn't happen now lol.

Also checked out some dwarf caiman and captive bred alligator snapping turtles. I really dig the snappers.


Stay tuned for the decision in the coming week/weeks.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh yay ! 
If I recall correctly my reptile vet last time we chatted mentioned how much better to keep the Colombian tegus are vs the argentine ones . I think she said they tend to be more personable . I still want the argus monitor though when it comes to big boys ;-)

As for the smaller ones .. Frilled dragons !!!!! Every reptile friend I have that has finally caved and gotten one swears they are absolutely their favorite reptile they e ever owned . I got a new tattoo a week or two ago and the artist darn near fell out when he found out I own 2 of them. His died 5yrs ago and he still misses him . He even will touch up any of my older tattoos for free if I just bring mine in for him to play with lol, they're extremely intelligent . Recent tests have ranked them at 3rd most intelligent reptile that has been tested so far.


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Your vet is right but it's the other way around. Columbians tend to be a lot more aggressive than the argentine do. And they're like 1/3-1/2 the price. I don't know if that applies to the red argentine though, I've only seen it bein discussed about the black and whites.

And yeah I dig the frilled for sure. My buddy Byron owns JAKL reptiles outta Denver and he keeps them, super cool. This is one of his right here.












We'll see what happens.


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Forgot, I also took a pic of one of the blue tongue skinks that are in town. I'm diggin him too.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Aww.. His looks like a New Guinea Aussie cross ... And pissed off lol


This lil guy is full New Guinea 










She's a cross but she hardly ever frills . She's just hanging out wTching hummingbirds lol


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

Awwwww cute, is that you agent in the picture?


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks .. Yes that's me.


----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Jasperdog (Jul 12, 2014)

MY DOG 20131114_202902_zpsxlvnorx2.jpg Photo by jasperdog12345 | Photobucket

20140321_100427_zps2vzluj4c.jpg Photo by jasperdog12345 | Photobucket


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Those are both gorgeous. I'm def heavily considering some frillies. Scales N Tails brought some Sailfin Dragons/Lizards in this week that are insanely beautiful and I've also been doing my research on those guys, way sick.

Threw a wrench into the lizard situation today though after work... Was on my way to meet wifey at one of the rep shops and stopped by Golden Fish like an idiot only to find another Arapaima. Of course I had to buy it to replace my old one so now I'm gonna go back to a 6ft tank instead of a 120 at 4x2. I should still have enough room for some lizard action though, just gonna have to rearrange a bit first.


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

That's a cool little dog jasper. My min pin would love to have some play time lol


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Pulled the trigger last night. Decided since everyone thinks the Colombian tegu are so bad, I might as well stick to my aggressive fish trend and give one a shot. Still gonna pick up an Argentine in the future but I wanna see what all the fuss is about. May I introduce the new Colombian tegu.



















Lotus gave his approval also.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh how awesome ! Congrats man!


----------



## SirReal303 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Agent


----------



## Duncan (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi SR,
Love your pets specially dog and I have few French bulldogs puppies to share. Feel free to comment on my babies.


----------

